# in car entertainment



## colshie (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello All.

Colshie here. (NEWBIE) I bring greetings from Glasgow in Scotland.
Last month I traded in my Black S Type Jaguar Sport for a brand new "exy".
It's a 2.2 Dci SVE (2005 model ie privacy, cruise, TMC etc) It's zinc in colour and I love it. I want to modify the car so i will be asking for advice from you guys/girls. The only mod I've done so far was to install a dvd player. I bought a kit that had 7" screens pre-set in black leather headrests. They look awesome. A v. good match for the X trail black leather. The set is complete with wireless headphones (2 sets) and a magic eye for the remote control. Anyone else done similar or gone for the Nissan system in lieu of the sunroof????

:givebeer:


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

You might want to ask this of the UK X-trail forum on http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/xtrailuk/


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Hi Colshie! Can you post pictures of your system? I'd be curious to see it.

Here is mine in this thread...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=95890


----------



## colshie (Jun 1, 2005)

thetimster said:


> Hi Colshie! Can you post pictures of your system? I'd be curious to see it.
> 
> Here is mine in this thread...
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=95890



I have tried to upload my XT on Car Domain-hope it works!!

Try this:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/1054712


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Hi Colshie... That is nice! I hope you don't mind me asking these...

My X headrests have a hole in the middle. Did your's have that to begin with? If so, did you get new upholstery to work these in? 

What is the approximate cost of the whole system?

Can the screens show different things at the same time or will they show the same things all the time? 

I've seen that kind of setup here and have always wondered about it but never really gotten around to asking. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## colshie (Jun 1, 2005)

thetimster said:


> Hi Colshie... That is nice! I hope you don't mind me asking these...
> 
> My X headrests have a hole in the middle. Did your's have that to begin with? If so, did you get new upholstery to work these in?
> 
> ...




The system I bought comes with the headrests pre-built into a "universal headrest". Its available in Black, Cream or Grey. I took a chance that the black was a good match and although its not perfect its not far away.
I paid £475 all in. Its only wired to the DVD Both screens. I beleive you can wire up a playstation (Check first). Best of luck!!!


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

What brand are the screens on the headrest? Do you know if its available outside of Scotland?


----------



## colshie (Jun 1, 2005)

thetimster said:


> What brand are the screens on the headrest? Do you know if its available outside of Scotland?


The brand is automonitor. Dont know availability outside of UK?

Try this link:


http://www.automonitor.co.uk/product.asp?c=140&c2=&p=54533 

These are the actual screens i bought.

Good luck!!!


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Colshie!!!


----------

